# Insulin vs IGF



## Purdue Power (Mar 21, 2005)

What are the pros and cons of each.  I know some about insulin, but not much at all about IGF.  I have read what there is no the forums about IGF, but it is still inconclusive as to the pros and cons of both insulin and IGF.  Which one would be more recommended?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 21, 2005)

In the real world, insulin alone, or even stacked - rarely seems to do much of anything.

LR3 IGF-1 produces results for a percentage of users over 25-30 days time. Someone came up with a theory on how to stretch that out but I dont recall details. I would be curious to give IBE's new product a go, it has worked very well for at least one person so far.

I would not say at all it is inconclusive. Insulin is an addition to other things but still seems to exibit virtually nothing but a feeling of being 'fuller.' If it were me it would be IGF without question if given the choice of the two.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 21, 2005)

Would an injectable IGF-1 be more likely to be effective?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 21, 2005)

If you can find, and are willing to pay for receptor grade and you know all the ins and outs of handling it - then maybe. But an inch on the arms in 4 weeks and losing bodyfat, is going to be hard as hell to beat. If I could do that it would be more than worth $260.


----------



## Stu (Mar 22, 2005)

The stuff from IBE looks very promising. i'm following a detailed log over on intense training at the minute - some good info

http://intense-training.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20557&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

I just read through some of it.  It sounds good, but I am just kinda iffy about that thread since it is on and IBE sponsered board.  I know that IBE has good stuff, but still.


----------



## brogers (Mar 22, 2005)

www.muscle-research.com


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

My God that's expensive...


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2005)

those are standard prices for Long R3 IGF-1.  sometimes it can be found for $150-$200 per 1mg/ml  if a supplier has received a big shipment


----------



## Mudge (Mar 22, 2005)

Not expensive if it gets the results that some do out of it. If you mishandle it and it goes to shit, then yeah, its an expensive waste.

Another PLUS to the oral system. There are no iffs, its already made and ready to go.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhhh I fell into the trap of "P-GH" expecting something out of it and it sucked balls....helped put you to sleep and thats about it.....I don't know if the IBE IGF is just another rip off or if it works...I would not spend my money on it....you can buy a lot test for the price of a one month supply of IGF......and we know that works....when PGH came out people on boards swore it was even better then HGH....I on the other hand felt it was a joke after being on for three months of twice a day injections....not fun...and not worth it for me.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 23, 2005)

Nobody can tell you much on GH, IGF-1 shows results in days, so you can actually look at numbers. Not the same scenario.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 23, 2005)

I know that I can buy a lot of test for what I would pay for IBE's Oratropin, but I am going to be running it during my pct, and that is why I am running it then: for a cycle that I can run after my test cycle.  I need something non-supressive that will help me to keep my gains and possibly further them.


----------

